# Will the Turkey's Gobble in the cold weather?



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Mar 23, 2008)

I am debating on hunting in the morning, does anybody think they will Gobble in the morning or keep it quiet?


----------



## Big Dawg (Mar 25, 2008)

*yes*

they will gobble


----------



## hevishot (Mar 25, 2008)

yep


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 25, 2008)

One cold morning won't shut them up.

Problem is, up here in the mountains.... we ain't had any WARM mornings yet.


----------



## robertyb (Mar 25, 2008)

I had three birds gobbling this morning, they did not start till the sun was up though.


----------



## hizzoner51 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Cold weather*

Started this morning @ about 0700 hours, went until approximately 0815 hours. Then......silence. 
They even gobbled yesterday...and it was blowing snow.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Mar 25, 2008)

robertyb said:


> I had three birds gobbling this morning, they did not start till the sun was up though.



me too.  the birds were pretty tight-lipped where I was.  I did have a bird answer me 8 times at noon, thought he was coming, but he never showed and just quit gobbling.


----------



## chase870 (Apr 14, 2008)

I'll let you know if they do in the morning


----------



## JACKED UP (Apr 15, 2008)

My best hunts are usually on cold crisp mornings.


----------



## Redbow (May 12, 2008)

The last week in March I went up on the White Oak River in the Croatan National Forest trying to scout out some good Turkey hunting areas  here in eastern NC...I got up there just before daylight on most mornings and stood in the colder than normal air and listened to many Turkeys gobbling! They gobbled for approximately 30 minutes or so after it got light  and then fell  silent! 

Oh well, the gobbling did not help me one bit! I did not take a Turkey this season!


----------

